# Windows Media Player duplicate files



## Wolverine77 (Oct 5, 2004)

ok heres what happened:

I had two hard drives, was copying my music to 2nd hard drive. took out the 2nd hard drive with the saved music on it, put it in another PC, without overwriting the files, i mean i still have the music files saved on the second hard drive. ok now i have both PC's hooked up on a network, the first pc can read the music files on the second PC fine plays em and everything, heres my problem: I had windows media player search for the files on the 2nd PC now i have every song i already had listed in windows media player twice!!! how do i erase all the list without loosing the files? I have over 1200 songs so deleting one at a time would take years.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

From the WMP help index for "delete"



> To remove duplicate items from your Media Library
> On the File menu, point to Add to Media Library, and then click By Searching Computer.
> In the Search on list, click the folder or drive where the items were stored, and then click Search.
> Any items that are no longer in the folder or on the drive are removed from Media Library.
> ...


Anyway, removing items from a list doesn't delete the files -- unless you give specific instructions to do that, so you could even delete the entire media library list and recreate it.


----------



## Wolverine77 (Oct 5, 2004)

ok will try that


----------

